# The Rock is Older



## Tony (Aug 19, 2017)

A great big Happy Birthday going out to my birth brother from another year @rocky1! Enjoy your day my friend, and may you have many more!!!!Tony

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Ray D (Aug 19, 2017)

Happy birthday Rocky.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (Aug 19, 2017)

HBD, Rocky! Hope you have good Fu King lunch with Lee.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Aug 19, 2017)

Happy Birthday @rocky1! You too @Tony! Wishing you the best.

Reactions: Thank You! 2


----------



## CWS (Aug 19, 2017)

Happy Birth day @Tony! you too @rocky1

Reactions: Thank You! 2


----------



## Nature Man (Aug 19, 2017)

HB Rocky! From Bullwinkle.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 3


----------



## NYWoodturner (Aug 19, 2017)

Happy birthday Rocky!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## The100road (Aug 19, 2017)

Happy birthday @rocky1 !!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 19, 2017)

Happy Birthday

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Ray D (Aug 19, 2017)

Happy birthday Tony...didn't mean to leave you out.


----------



## Tony (Aug 19, 2017)

Ray D said:


> Happy birthday Tony...didn't mean to leave you out.



Not a problem Ray! Rocky is very much my senior so I defer to him!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 19, 2017)



Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Great Post 1


----------



## rocky1 (Aug 19, 2017)

At the Fu King with Lee for lunch!

Thanks everyone!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## TimR (Aug 19, 2017)

Happy Birthday guys! Hope you have a great day!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Aug 19, 2017)

rocky1 said:


> At the Fu King with Lee for lunch!
> 
> Thanks everyone!



Pictures Rock!!!!


----------



## rocky1 (Aug 19, 2017)



Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Lou Currier (Aug 19, 2017)

Looking good! Happy birthday

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## steve bellinger (Aug 19, 2017)

Happy new year you two.  This day is also my oldest sisters new year(56) don't tell her I said that

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## rocky1 (Aug 19, 2017)

Tell her Happy Birthday from all the guys at Wood Barter with birthdays today!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## rocky1 (Aug 19, 2017)

Hey Lee... Show 'em the first picture Bob took of us!


----------



## woodtickgreg (Aug 19, 2017)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 2


----------



## rocky1 (Aug 19, 2017)

Ray D said:


> Happy birthday Tony...didn't mean to leave you out.



No, by all means let's not overlook Tony!!  (_Sorry Tony... I couldn't resist!_)




Tony said:


> Not a problem Ray! Rocky is very much my senior so I defer to him!!



Very much your senior? I ain't that much older than you!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kenbo (Aug 22, 2017)

Happy birthday sir!!! I hope it was a great one!!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

